# I'm under the weather



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*I have read different things from different sites, and they all contradict each other. I am feeling like total crap these days, as I've caught a bug. A cold type of bug that is. My issue here is that I'm having problem doing my daily's with my flock, and I need to know. Can I pass my cold to my birds? Or am I just being my typical paranoid mama self? Lonny helps out where he can, but as I stated in a different post, weighing the girls in the morning is darn near impossible for him because of Lily and Misty's biting. So, I have to get them, and I'm scared I'm going to give them my bug. Should I be worried?

Sorry if this is in the wrong place, I would have put it in "Chit Chat", but my browser thinks that sub-forum is bad and the firewall keeps blocking me from it, . If it is in the wrong place, can I ask that this one thread not be moved until I get this fixed? That way I can actually see the answers, lol.

Anyway, any help would be much appreciated. I'm off to bed to try and get some rest. I have to work tomorrow at 4am, uuggh.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Kristen, 

As far as I have read/researched, no, you cannot get your birds sick with just the common cold. 

I had the same concern a few years ago when I had a terrible cold/flu thing that lasted three weeks 

I researched a bit and found that human protozoa/bacteria/viruses are generally not communicable between different species. 

I sincerely hope you feel better--how awful you have to work so early! 

Mate, I'd get the day off! :scared: 

Go have a hot bath, I think. Best wishes for you to get well soon! :hug:


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh Kristen you poor birdie, hope you get plenty of rest, liquids, and get better soon:hug: And everything GG just said was spoken like a true healthcare professional:2thumbs:


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Get well soon! 

I'm always paranoid about those things too.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Jedikeet said:


> Oh Kristen you poor birdie, hope you get plenty of rest, liquids, and get better soon:hug: And everything GG just said was spoken like a true healthcare professional:2thumbs:


"Hello, welcome to the National Order To Advise Doctoral Options and Care (known as N.O.T. A. D.O.C )! We will be sure to give you the best information Google and Mayo Clinic has to offer, free of charge!"


----------



## Riovedo (Oct 22, 2015)

Excellent question and excellent answers.....feel better soon!


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Thanks everybirdie! I don't really feel much better today, but I'm hopeful. I'm taking Mucinex, so I hope it starts working soon! Time to go and weigh the birds! ugh.......I don't even want to move, lol.*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Sorry to hear you are under the weather Kristen, prayers for your speedy recovery. It is not a huge concern but there are things that are communicable between us and our pet's. While your immune system is compromised right now, maybe wearing a dusk mask around them, and making sure to wash your hands extremely well after caring for or handling them, would be beneficial for you...


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Oh I wash my hands obsessively when I'm sick around them, regardless of the possibility of getting them sick. Unfortunately though, I can't wear the dust mask, as it scares the bejeezus out of them!!!*


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Get well soon Kristen! I feel bad too, I have a sore throat and although I knew that my budgies are safe while I am sick, this thought crossed my mind again!  Sending you healing thoughts and lots of liquids your way, Kristen!


----------



## sunnydyazz (Jul 14, 2014)

hope you get well soon....Kristen. It's quite chilly here in India too. I'm too suffering from cold and had sore throat, blocked nose and whatnot. I was taking antibiotics continuously....it had some effect but the condition relapsed repeatedly. Two weeks ago, I started doing Yoga with specific asanas focussed on the nose and throat. I also used to put nasal drops for clearing the blocked nose but now I'm feeling much better and relieved....didn't use the nasal drops for the past two weeks. Hope I've not exaggerated the narrative.
The thought of out birds getting sick because of us crosses often in our minds. It's good that you are taking the necessary precautions. 
get well soon.


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Thanks Desipna and Sunny. Sorry to hear you guys are not feeling well too. I feel a teeny tiny bit better today, but not much. I quit taking the Mucinex, as it wasn't doing anything for me, and I started taking Nyquil. I just hope that this on it's way out.*


----------

